# Wagyu beef



## slash (Oct 24, 2014)

When i visited scotland this year for my birthday we were recomended a resturant that claimed to be one of the best in Glassgow.I was looking for good old Aberdeen Angus.
When we read through the menu there it was...wagyu beef steak the daddy of Steaks it said
so now i'm curious.
We only had Two day's left,but like i said before i went there for the Angus and nothing was going to get in the way of that. I said... if we have time,we will come back and try the wagyu .
Anyway to cut a long Story short i never did try it,we had indian the next night then we spent the rest of the time with granny mooney. Oh well,next time i get there i will most definetly get me some.
Have you guys ever try'd wagyu beef in any form? whats your verdict.
Oh Yea the Name of the Restaurant (The Grill on The Corner ) Glassgow Scotland.
Tell me what you think.


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 24, 2014)

Wagyu beef is a fairly broad term for a fairly specific product, my understanding (I'm no expert mind you) is that Wagyu is the breed of cow made famous in the Kobe region of Japan. So cows raised within Kobe are named so, ( a bit like Champagne) and cows raised outside Japan are labelled as Wagyu.
The meat is than also given a score to indicate the amount of Fat marbling through the meat. From 3 to 11+.
In Australia David Blackmore is considered the Best farmer of Wagyu outside Japan, and I've been lucky to eat & cook quite a bit of his high grade wagyu and it is amazing stuff!
Having said all that, because of all the fat marbling, it is very different from eating a steak from say an Angus or other breed. And it's hard to compare them side by side. On different days if have different preferences. 
You should definitely try Wagyu in the future. My suggestion would be to find a restaurant ( most likely Japanese) that offers the highest quality/highest score wagyu and try a small serve of top quality.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 24, 2014)

i ate a slice raw, dipped in soy sauce. i cant remember being blown away.

they sell it at asian stores here.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 24, 2014)

I just had a few Wagyu steaks gifted to me by a chef friend. Some Australian , some US. Definitely more marbled than USDA prime. He flipped out when I told him I was going to quickly sear them on a screaming hot grill. He practically insisted I pull out my carbon steel pan. Was I wrong? My kids ate it like candy, my wife was meh, (just salt and pepper, no, herbs , rub , marinades). I had just a small amount. Very rich. All I needed. I have a couple Australian strips and a US Rib Eyes left for tomorrow . Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## CutFingers (Oct 25, 2014)

It's basically highly marbled beef and like all beef I don't give a damn for cooking it. I love my beef blue...salt and pepper crust....scorch it and eat it rare. The trick is to let the meat rest out to room temp...right before nasty bacteria can take hold, then sear the holy heck out it...that's just me...

Mrmnms...for rib eyes and strips I recommend charring one side till rare and then letting the other side cook through on the grill indirect heat. I do believe malliard reaction must happen or steak is just grill boiled...no different than sticking it in the microwave. High direct heat and caramelized flesh is good eats


----------



## Castalia (Oct 25, 2014)

Japanese lesson for the day: Wa gyu is Japanese cow, just like we talk about wa handles and gyu tos (cow sword).


----------



## mark76 (Oct 25, 2014)

Castalia said:


> Japanese lesson for the day: Wa gyu is Japanese cow, just like we talk about wa handles and gyu tos (cow sword).



Thanksalot! I want to learn something new every day and you make my day.


----------



## mark76 (Oct 25, 2014)

[Sorry, double post]


----------



## Asteger (Oct 25, 2014)

Castalia said:


> Japanese lesson for the day: Wa gyu is Japanese cow, just like we talk about wa handles and gyu tos (cow sword).



Nice one, and I was going to say the same: 'Wa' can mean old or traditional (or 'heritage' I guess) and so wa-handles are the traditional, typical kind (as opposed to 'yo'), and the idea is that 'wa' cows are traditional too and so haven't mixed it up with any foreign cows. As the story goes, however, although cows have been around in Japan for some time, eating them is not traditional at all and so the idea of 'wagyu' is pretty recent.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 25, 2014)

So what we call Wagyu is likely pure Kuroge washu, the japanese breed refered to black wagyu, or a cross between black angus and Kuroge washu. It still looked much different from usda prime.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 25, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> I just had a few Wagyu steaks gifted to me by a chef friend. Some Australian , some US. Definitely more marbled than USDA prime. He flipped out when I told him I was going to quickly sear them on a screaming hot grill. He practically insisted I pull out my carbon steel pan. Was I wrong? My kids ate it like candy, my wife was meh, (just salt and pepper, no, herbs , rub , marinades). I had just a small amount. Very rich. All I needed. I have a couple Australian strips and a US Rib Eyes left for tomorrow . Any suggestions would be appreciated.



Screaming hot coals are my favorite way to do any steak, though very hot carbon steel or cast iron is perfectly good (I used my Searzall on a steak for the first time, last night, and it also did a very nice job). I've had some "domestic wagyu." It was very good, and the marbling was a bit more distributed than Prime, but I don't think it was really any better, and it certainly didn't look like pictures of real Kobe beef that I've seen. Honestly, I usually buy choice, as I find that cooking sous vide really elevates it.


----------



## rami_m (Oct 25, 2014)

Can't argue with hot coals, I find I get better flavor from the wood ones rather than beads. But it may be just me.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 25, 2014)

rami_m said:


> Can't argue with hot coals, I find I get better flavor from the wood ones rather than beads. But it may be just me.



for sure, hardwood chunks rule. I picked up a box of these weird coconut wood discs, over the summer, and they work very well too, as they burn very hot and very efficiently, but lump is best, in my opinion.


----------

